# Urinating Everywhere - Help!!



## brucera (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Cat World... I (and my cat) need your help desperately.

My cat, Baldrick (Baldy), is very old (nearly 19) but is very healthy for his age. He has a cat flap in the door and we have not used a litter box since he was a kitten, until now. He has started peeing everywhere around the house. It started in the bathroom, on the mat, then he did it in our bedroom then one of my daughters bedroom. He has revisited these areas again, even after cleaning with special anti-cat peeing products. My wife has just found that he has urinated in my youngest daughters bedroom (on a personalised hand-made woolen rug!), adding to the pressure I have had from other family members to "make a decision" about Baldy's future and call the vet.

During this problem we have had him checked out by the vet, tested his urine and everything. Late last year Baldy has a kidney problem which meant he had his kidneys flushed out by the vet. This plus a couple of steroid injections helped him and he is looking good. Then the urinating around the house started.

We have called the vet since the problem started. He said that it could be senility but Baldy is consciously looking for a place to pee, not simply walking along then doing it. The vet also said that I may have to "make a decision". I got the feeling that as long as he gets paid he's not bothered..

I don't want to "make a decision" as he's been we me since he was born and he still gives me cuddles, but the pressure from my wife and family is increasing... I've noticed other people posting about this problem but they don't seem to fit totally into my situation, so I am sorry if you feel this is covering old ground. Please help though...

Bob


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Has he been checked by a vet since he started weeing everywhere. He could have a low grade urinary infection which makes it painful to pee, and to relieve that they look for soft places to go. If it is that and they go hand in hand with kidney problems and can occur as a result of stress, but are easily sorted.

Have you given him a litter tray since he had his kidney problems ? If not I would add a couple of litter trays to your home. If he doesn't have anywhere to pee inside and he doesn't want to go out, which is understandable considering his age and the weather.

You could try a cat litter called Cat Attract. It is a clumping clay litter with an added ingredient that makes cats want to wee in it R & L Pet Products - cats, breeders, shows, litter, food, and accessories. the same company also do a product called Urine Off which is supposed to be excellent for completely removing any residual odour on even old wee spots.

It may well be a touch of senility, but as you say his behaviour seems definite. It would be a travesty to put down an otherwise healthy cat just because he had developed a few problems due to age, when he had otherwise a great quality of life, and I think if my vet suggested that in a similar instance, I would go else where. The option of being PTS is to prevent suffering not because they have slightly inconvenient habits.

I am sure there is an answer to this problem. Baldrick sounds like a wonderful character and I hope can carry on having a great life well into his 20s.


----------



## brucera (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

He has been to the vet since the problem started. We have placed a litter tray in the bathroom where he has urinated more often than anywhere else. He has used the litter tray a couple of times but he has also missed the tray and urinated down the side of it also.

I'll have a look at the cat litter you mentioned, and the Urine Off product. They might be the answer.

As for the decision, I agree with you. Being PTS is only to put them out of pain which I don't feel he is in. As for the vet, I live in a small town with only 2 practices so my options are limited.

I've pointed out to my mother-in-law, who has been pushing me to "make a decision", that when she becomes old and starts weeing herself I will have to "make a decision" about her!

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

he may be a bit less stable on his legs and that's why he misses the tray - could you try a hooded one?


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Heya, I posted a reply to someone with the same problem so I hope you dont mind that I cut and paste what I wrote.. It might be of interest to you as my cat was also elderly and did the same thing!

My cat Merlin had CRF and in her last year she started pee-ing around the house, or sitting in the litter but hanging her bum over the edge so it went on the carpet.
Now research is my forte so I read pages and pages on the net and tried pretty much everything to stop this.
With Merlin we figured it was a mixture of things, some of which may be applicable to your kitties.
a) Because of her age and illness we think she got confused as to where the tray was. We bought 4 more trays and spread them around the one room she spent most her time in. This helped a little.
b) We also think she couldn't make it to the tray in time, so the above solution also helped.
c) Once she had an accident on the rug, that rug smelled of pee. No-matter how much you clean it, it will smell to cats. They therefore think this is where they should pee next time. Now this is the tricky bit as there are so many cleaning products out there all claiming the same thing, but not all work. The best one I tried was called 'nature's miracle' Of course this does have to be the most expensive thing I tried, but that's always the way! It's an American product, but I did find this online store in UK that sells it. There is also another product called 'Urine Off' which is quite good, and I found I was best off getting that from ebay. 
d) Finally, we did read that cat's can be particular to types of cat litter. I tried about 10 different types and also tried different types of trays (esp as some can be high and difficult to get into)

I really hope some of this info might be useful. I understand how frustrating it is, as you can't help but feel sad when you come home to wet carpet each day!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

brucera said:


> I've pointed out to my mother-in-law, who has been pushing me to "make a decision", that when she becomes old and starts weeing herself I will have to "make a decision" about her!


 That made me chuckle 

It could be he missed because if his legs are a little stiff, they can not squat as they used to and end up standing up a bit too high. A hooded tray (with the door taken off) should sort that, or put the tray on newspaper or a plastic sheet. Not attractive, but it saves what ever is underneath.

Good luck, I hope you find the answer to Baldricks problem. I love the oldies, and he is a great age. That must be testament to all the love and care he has had in his life


----------



## brucera (Feb 12, 2009)

spid said:


> he may be a bit less stable on his legs and that's why he misses the tray - could you try a hooded one?


He's pretty good on his legs. He manages to jump up and down onto beds etc, he just doesn't run around like a mad thing anymore... or maybe he just can't be bothered...


----------



## brucera (Feb 12, 2009)

thelioncub said:


> Heya, I posted a reply to someone with the same problem so I hope you dont mind that I cut and paste what I wrote..


Its was me that also posted on another thread.. well I hijacked someone elses so I felt bad about it and being desperate, I decided to start another thread (Sorry if I broke any rules Mr Moderators but as I said it is desperate)

I read your posting on the other thread. Thank you for your help


----------



## angel1471 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are having some problems with your cat, I think you should try what the other posters have mentioned and also get another vets opinion, it could just be due to an infection and antibiotics would be able to sort the problem. Your cat is a good age and I'm sure from the sounds of it is healthy in every other way, cats can live well in to their 20's so he has a good way to go yet. I wish you all the luck, your cat is very lucky to have you.


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

sorry I dont have anything to offer in way of advice on this, but everyone elses advice sounds great to me - just wanted to say the same as above, hes lucky to have such a great caring owner and I did giggle at your comment to your mother in law! *high 5's you* !!

good luck with it, I hope you get it sorted out xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

If the vet says he doesn't have a UTI then he is probaly associating the litter tray with pain and therefore won't go in it. This is a hard problem to solve but not impossible. Usually in a young cat I would suggest putting him say in the bathroom where its easier to clean with his tray and bed and food and water and leaving him in there for a good few weeks until he learns to go in the tray again and no where else put I think with his age this wouldn't really help.I think getting some feilway plug inns from the vet and putting rescue remedy in his water will help to calm him down. Also as others have said get some more litter trays so that he doesn't have to walk far to the tray.
I would also get another vet to check him over just to make completely sure that he doesn't have a UTI or something else wrong.
good luck I hope you solve the problem soon.Good on you for not even considering putting him to sleep just because he wees away from the tray. I wish there were more people like you then there wouldn't be so many cats in rescues and so many put to sleep everyday because of similar reasons


----------



## brucera (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you all for your help and words of encouragement. Over the weekend Baldy has continued to wee all around the house. In fact he is doing it more and more. I'm waiting for the delivery of stuff to clean up the smell but my wife is totally losing it with Baldy, and in her view, me amd my inactions to solve the problem. I'm at work early and have just phoned to find out he's done it again in my youngest daughters bedroom, and my wife caught him trying to do it under our bed. My wife kept waking me up last night so I could follow the cat to see where he's going. I think that my only hope is for the local Cats Protection League to take him in, or else I may have have the choice of a decision taken from me...


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

I am sorry but I think it apalling that now your cat is a bit poorly due to old age your wife and mother in law are acting like this!

Get rid of the cat because he is a bit busted up! And putting him onto a rescue is awfull where their is no reason you cant look after him apart from house pride!!

I really am sitting here seathing with anger. People who get rid of their pets because they become and incoveiniace where poeople who care my farther before I was born ate bread and beans for over 3 months in the past as his dog was ill and needed a fesh meat diet that we couldnt afford! So he went without.

I suppose we truley are a disposable society!!! Grow some man berries and stand up to her!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

PLEASE PLEASE TAKE YOUR CAT TO ANOTHER VET AND GET HIM CHECKED BEFORE DOING ANYTHING ELSE.

I agree we are a throw away society If an animal does not comply to our standards alot of people will put it in rescue. when all it takes is a little time and tlc in most cases to get to the bottom of the problem. People also don't think about the impact it has on your children when you do this as without realising it you are teaching your children that the right thing to do is to re home an animal if it doesn't act the way you want it to and they to will grow up and do the same and then there will be extra pets in rescues in the future.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree

get a second vet's opinion.

I had my cat from a rescue centre because the owner's found him to be weeing, and it turned out to be bladder stones, and now he's fine.

The other thing is, if the cat is getting 'punished' - or even senses that it is doing wrong, he will 'hold on' to try not to wee at all to stop punishment, and then wee wherever he thinks he can. May be worth trying feliway plug-in too to stop any stress escalating for him.

You need a vet asap to check out not just UTI, but stones/pain which can go undetected until critical.

e


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I think you are doing a great job and that the advice that you have been given is valuable - especially the second opinion (even from another practice if you are concerned about offending first vet).

BUT I can also sympathisewith your OH. Your OH has the problem of cleaning and washing all the bed linen and clearing up the messes on the floor. Not saying youdon't help but sounds to me like they have the brunt of it plus kids (?)

So is there any way that you can confine Baldy to a limited area? Maybe one that is easier to clean up? Until the problem gets sorted?

May not be possible.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

It's not his fault, he's old and he will become increasingly infirm. Abandoning him to rescue now seems inhuman  BUT you can't just let him continue to wander around the house weeing everywhere. You need to make him a base where he can stay in comfort and where it will be easy to clean after him.
The other thought is stud pants? Basically incontinence pants for cats and dogs?

Castle Paws Designs

how to make your own
http://www.cat-world.com.au/StudOveralls.htm

Might take some of the strain off things at home?


----------



## brucera (Feb 12, 2009)

Janee said:


> I think you are doing a great job and that the advice that you have been given is valuable - especially the second opinion (even from another practice if you are concerned about offending first vet).
> 
> BUT I can also sympathisewith your OH. Your OH has the problem of cleaning and washing all the bed linen and clearing up the messes on the floor. Not saying youdon't help but sounds to me like they have the brunt of it plus kids (?)
> 
> ...


I have tried the local Cats Protection League who unfortunately have no room for him and a long waiting list. This action by me has softened my wife who has agreed that I should keep him confined to the kitchen at night. He has access to his bed, food, water, litter tray and cat flap so hopefully this will be the future for Baldy. He seemed to be happy enough this morning (especially after I gave him some cold meat!). He may get into the rest of the house during the day.

My wife isn't as bad as you may think. She too doesn't want to put Baldy to sleep however she also doesn't want cat pee on the kids bedroom carpets.

And I would wish to add that it is myself who has to clean up after Baldy's accidents...


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you booked an appointment with another vet yet?


----------



## angel1471 (Nov 4, 2008)

I just have to reply to this thread again as reading it has upset me so much. I really do think you should take him to another vet, this problem could be easily solved if it's stones or infection etc. People do not just dispose of their children when they play up so why inflict this on a cat. I would do anything for my cats and just don't understand why you haven't taken him to another vet and get tests done and treatment. If that fails and the problem is still there, there are incontinence pants as Leah100 has mentioned and provided a link for you. 
This just makes me soooooooooooo angry and upset, I wish I could come and collect Baldy and give him a wonderful home myself, but we have not long rescued Merlin who was an unwanted kitten. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :cryin:


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Castle Paws Designs

how to make your own
Home Made Stud Pants & Overalls for Cats

Do have a think about these, I know they look really weird, but they have been very helpful for people in your situation now when a beloved pet has become elderly or incontinent.


----------



## brucera (Feb 12, 2009)

I am sorry to report that after my last posting Baldy's health rapidly declined. I hope that I didn't lead anyone on in my previous postings regarding his health. I do feel now that I may have been kidding myself somewhat. By the end of the week he had turned totally blind and was walking into walls, chairs, etc. His muscles had deteriated and he was very unsteady on his feet. He would wee in his litter tray but not do a No2 in it, therefore he would go out his cat flap and, as he was already deaf, he got easily lost and he couldn't find his way back to his cat flap. I was so concerned for him. My wife had to stop him walking off a pile of bricks that I had at the back door.

I took him to the vet on Saturday morning where I sadly had him put to sleep. It was the most difficult thing I have ever done in my life. My kids and wife were all heart broken, with loads of crying all day. The whole house has been down this weekend, even typing this has brought tears to my eyes (Which is embarrasing because I'm in the middle of my office - and 40 years old).

He was laid to rest in our garden where we intend to plant a bush that we can remember him by. My youngest daughter (nearly 4) doesn't really understand as she still thinks that, when she goes out into the garden that Baldy will come out and play with her....if only...

He was my best friend for over 18 years. The vet said that I was doing the right thing for Baldy... but how can something so right hurt so much? I feel that a piece of me has been torn from me. I keep having sick feelings in my stomach and moments that I forget that he has gone... 

Thank you, to all that gave me advice with Baldy. It was very much appreciated.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your boy. He sounds such a character. Sleep tight Baldy.


----------



## Cody (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm sorry, Bob, to hear of your story.

It is so hard to have a clear perspective on your animals state of health at times, so please don't blame yourself in any way and take solace in that Baldy is now at peace.

RIP Baldy and remember with joy the 18 years of happiness that you had together. 

Cody


----------



## angel1471 (Nov 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Baldy, my thoughts are with you. Just remember that you gave him a wonderful, happy and long life xxxxx


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

So sorry, but it is for the best. All of you will feel sad and anything may set you crying. But look upon it as being natural - part of the grieving process for a well loved friend.





You may think this very insensitive of me but do think about getting another cat. This pet will never ever replace Baldy and nor should it.


----------



## Susanjoanna (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, one other thing to bear in mind regarding elderly cats peeing in unwanted places - ours (who is nearly 20) does it when her routine is disrupted. 

We have a fairly regular routine here but when anyone comes to stay (even people she knows well like our sons) she decides to pee in the bathroom. It could be worse, at least it is tiled.....!

I have no solution I'm afraid, only litter trays in strategic places and yes, they often miss it i.e. stand in it but pee outside of it, so a plastic sheet with newspaper under the box is probably the answer there.

Love and patience go a long way - no more than they deserve I say.

Good luck.


----------



## Susanjoanna (Mar 27, 2014)

I am so sorry, I didnt read the last post about Baldy - you can at least console yourself with the knowledge he had a wonderful loving home and a good life.


----------



## gills (Mar 26, 2014)

my old cat does the same, I use a drop of vinegar in water to clean, doesn't leave a bad smell but gets rid of the smell of wee. or a spot kf lemon oil on a piece of cotton wool pad where he wees. good luck


----------

